# Changing CS title?



## Angcuru (Sep 19, 2004)

Hmm.  I went to 'My Account' to change my Community Supporter title just now, and didn't see an option to do so.  Am I missing something?  Do I have to renew my CS account(gonna do so soon anyway)?  Or am I just blind?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 19, 2004)

Does the "Edit Profile" link show up in your list of account management links? That's the one that will allow you to change your CS title.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 19, 2004)

I can go to that page, but there is no custom title field.  Strange.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 19, 2004)

It should be the first option on that Edit Profile page -- before the birthday info.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 21, 2004)

Very strange, the option is very much not there.  Which is confusing.  If the custom title is still there that means that my CS account is still active.  But at the same time there is no longer a search option on the forums (that I can see, it could be in some sub-thingy I am ignorant of).  That, with the lack of ability to change the custom title, seems to point out that my CS account is not longer in effect, yet my CS custom title is still there, which contests this.  This successfuly confuses me.  What in the name of Chunky Peanut Butter is going on here?  I don't wish to gripe, I just wonder what is going on.


----------



## Gnarlo (Sep 21, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> seems to point out that my CS account is not longer in effect, yet my CS custom title is still there, which contests this.  This successfuly confuses me.  What in the name of Chunky Peanut Butter is going on here?  I don't wish to gripe, I just wonder what is going on.




I see dead people. Only they don't know they're dead.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't seem to change your CS either.

 Hmmmm.


----------



## BSF (Sep 21, 2004)

I can (and did) change my custom title.  It is pretty obvious where it is.  If you aren't seeing it, then maybe you have a strange permissions issue?  Maybe you were dropped into an odd group?  I would guess that an Administrator would need to check it out.  Piratecat or Morrus?  Or maybe Henry if he is about?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you search the boards, Angcuru?  That's a sure-fire way of testing to see if your CS account is active.

If it is, then I'm flummoxed!  I'll dig around a see what I can find out.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess we're both flummoxed then, 'Russ.  Apparently, the only thing suggesting  of a CS account is the Title.  All other options seem to be non-present.  Weird.  I guess this makes me an oddity then, eh?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 21, 2004)

Angcuru, your account was deactivated -- but the custom title remained for some reason. When should your CS account be good until?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm...I can't remember when it was exactly that I purchased the account, but it was more or less about a year ago.  Time to renew the account, then!


----------

